# What's the best looking sub £60k car on the road today?



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

My vote goes to the Z4M. What gets your blood rushing when you see one drive by???


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> My vote goes to the Z4M. What gets your blood rushing when you see one drive by???


does it have to be new? If your buying used 60k gets you a seriously amazing car


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

This does it for me if you are including second hand!

http://cdn.images.pistonheads.com/aimg/ ... 2028-1.jpg


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

AwesomeJohn said:


> This does it for me if you are including second hand!
> 
> http://cdn.images.pistonheads.com/aimg/ ... 2028-1.jpg


I agree the R8, Aston V8 vantage and Bentley GT would be my short list


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry Chaps, I am talking new off the garage forecourt. You are quite correct though, SH there are lots and lots of stunners to be had sub £60k.
If you want we can run a secondary choice for sh sub £60k.  
Mine would also be the R8.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Best looking assuming 2nd hand can be included (think they can now be had for £60K), for me would be the F430 without a doubt. 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Wasn't quick enough, no S/H cars are included.

That being the case then i'd struggle to think of a best looking car. I like the look of the GT-R (of course) & the 370Z, also quite like the RS5 (if that's under £60K), the new Jag XJ looks good, as does the Passat CC.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Ok, if we are going for new. I know it would leak and break down all the time but

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/largep ... odel=EVORA


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

If it had to be new a Mercedes SL350 or a Jaguar XK


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think it's a very odd figure 60k. The cars you truly lust after tend to be those ones that are 100k+ new, or have reached that point now SH.

For that sort of price, you're looking at RS5s and Jag XKs - neither of which make me go...oooh!

I do, however lust after an RS6 I keep seeing around here, but that would be a SH price for 60k.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

slk 350 :-* :-*


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay i'm going to cheat and say that the best looking car on the road will soon be:-










And if I had £75k to spend it would be:


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

For me probably still...










Just because he says 60k doesn't mean you have to spend it.

Jaguar XF if you're getting a saloon.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Fictorious said:


> For me probably still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call on the Brera. I did mean to post something about those, but forgot.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

My biased opinion 

Not the best photo


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

there are some very lustfull motors being posted here. totally forgot about the lotus and the alfa is a stunner. Keep em coming.  
Reason I chose £60k really is because it is not so far out of the reach of mere mortals as a figure to buy a car with, but once you stretch into the £100k plus band it is heading into fantasy territory for most people and the list I expect would be a much shorter one (comprising mainly of ferraris astons and lambos) and would take less thought.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

ChinsVXR said:


> My biased opinion
> 
> Not the best photo


Now now, we've all had a few, but my beer goggles aren't that strong mate!! :lol: :lol:

Top car but beautiful??


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> My vote goes to the Z4M. What gets your blood rushing when you see one drive by???


Given you can't buy a Z4M new today I think you've failed your own bar for what is allowed in this thread....


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

clived said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > My vote goes to the Z4M. What gets your blood rushing when you see one drive by???
> ...


 Great contribution cheers. Maybe you could give my 2 year old cousin a ring and tell him santa don't exist either. :?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> Great contribution cheers. Maybe you could give my 2 year old cousin a ring and tell him santa don't exist either. :?


I think it's just as good a contribution as asking people what they think is the best looking sub £60k car on the road today,that you can buy new, and then putting forward something you can't buy new as your suggestion.... sorry if that was a surprise to you, didn't mean to upset you. Probably better you find out here though then when you go to get your cheque-book out at the dealership.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

clived said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > Great contribution cheers. Maybe you could give my 2 year old cousin a ring and tell him santa don't exist either. :?
> ...


 Fair enough, but it was just a light hearted thread for a bit of fun, I was not asking the best way to perform open heart surgery. But seeing as I stumbled at the first hurdle I now offically pronounce this thread dead...or a Drop dead thread if you prefer.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

oceans7 said:


> My vote goes to the Z4M. What gets your blood rushing when you see one drive by???http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=11502p


Does this car even exist? It looks like a cross between the old coupé and the new styling.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > My vote goes to the Z4M. What gets your blood rushing when you see one drive by???http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=11502p
> ...


It is out there....


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't believe you


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> Don't believe you


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Best looking assuming 2nd hand can be included (think they can now be had for £60K), for me would be the F430 without a doubt. 8)


are f430 S/H really sub £60k?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

how much is a z4m?

funny you quote £60k and all i can think of is cars around this price, although i can't think of many stunners from new or wouldn't consider buying new if i had the cash, as love the R8 LOL


----------



## The Dark Lord (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine - here's the pic.

[album]478[/album]


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Mercuryl said:


> Mine - here's the pic.
> 
> [album]478[/album]


 think i prefer the piccy to the left  has it got wheels? :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

p1tse said:


> how much is a z4m?


There's no new shape Z4M and BMW have said there won't be one. That being said, the 35is sDrive out-guns the old Z4M (at least in the traffic light sprint, with a 0-60 time of 4.6s) so there's still a hot Z4 if you want one.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7 said:
> ...


Try finding one then, it doesn't exist. Even the GT3, which would benefit from that bodystyle does not look like that.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Best looking assuming 2nd hand can be included (think they can now be had for £60K), for me would be the F430 without a doubt. 8)
> ...


Pretty sure the early ones are hovering around the £60K mark now.

Just checked & can't see any lower than the mid-high £60's so i was off the mark a little

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2041410.htm


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

From a totally unbiased view of course - the RS5

Under 60k - erm til I spent 10k on extras


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fictorious said:


> I'm pretty sure the photo is not scotch mist.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


me want!!!!
love the f430


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

oceans7 said:


> Fictorious said:
> 
> 
> > oceans7Try finding one then said:
> ...


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

:lol: FFS ok here is a picture of a z4m, it's not light blue, but who gives a fxxk (other than the usual suspects).








BTW the first photo shown is not THE Z4M I am talking about, I was referring to ALL Z4Ms, regardless of colour, authenticity of photo or any other factor that people may or may not deem relevant to what constitutes a good looking car for under £60k. Also if they are no longer available brand new any more is also totally irrelevant to what was intended to be a bit of fun post, but has become yet another post hijacked by the fun police.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

oceans7 said:


> BTW the first photo shown is not THE Z4M I am talking about, I was referring to ALL Z4Ms, regardless of colour, authenticity of photo or any other factor that people may or may not deem relevant to what constitutes a good looking car for under £60k. Also if they are no longer available brand new any more is also totally irrelevant to what was intended to be a bit of fun post, but has become yet another post hijacked by the fun police.


I don't think it's fun police, but as other people were struggling to find a new car under 60k, it's odd that you picked one that's out of production. Especially when you said:



oceans7 said:


> Sorry Chaps, *I am talking new off the garage forecourt*. You are quite correct though, SH there are lots and lots of stunners to be had sub £60k.
> If you want we can run a secondary choice for sh sub £60k.
> Mine would also be the R8.


SH for 60k would be a much more interesting topic I think.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

But in the grand scheme of the universe....does it really matter? It was just a laugh to see what cars people liked the look of, but yet again it's another thread that gets picked at like the corpse of a dead elephant. So rather than the thread being about the cars people like the look of it has become a debate as to which cars are actually available to buy right now, and whether or not they exist. People can submit thunderbird 1 for all i care as I have totally lost interest now.
I know to make it easier it can be what's the best looking car that has ever been made in the world ever that costs less than £24,000,000.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No, of course it doensn't matter. But as this is an internet forum you can't really be surprised when internety-forum things happen, like people noticing that the car you're saying is the best looking sub £60k car you can buy new doesn't exist.

If you didn't want people to read your post, take notice and reply you probably chose the wrong place to put it 

It's all in good fun though. Well, I'm sure at least Kell wasn't being evil ;-)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The only reason I picked up on it was because I fell in love with it. New styling yet with the lovely lines of the original coupé. Alas, it's not to be.

If I ever afford to move out of the country I might switch to one of those.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dash said:


> The only reason I picked up on it was because I fell in love with it. New styling yet with the lovely lines of the original coupé. Alas, it's not to be.
> 
> If I ever afford to move out of the country I might switch to one of those.


 I know, and I took your response in the mood in which it was posted which I felt was quite light hearted, but some posts I feel are very often not posted in the 'spirit' of the thread.
I guess some peole can appreciate a rose as just an attractive flower, whilst others feel the overwhelming urge to rip off its petals, pick out the pollen and chop the stem in half to see if it bleeds.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Factual posts don't have to have a "mood". My post was factual and if you took it negatively that was your interpretation, not my intention. Honest!


----------



## jonmartin (Feb 28, 2011)

Definitely and Aston. If I can't take a DB9, then it would have to be a Vantage


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jonmartin said:


> Definitely and Aston. If I can't take a DB9, then it would have to be a Vantage


Surely you'll be £30k short, even for the "cheap" option?


----------

